
Former US counter-terrrorism chief says FBI can ask NSA to decrypt iphone - 16bytes
http://www.npr.org/2016/03/14/470347719/encryption-and-privacy-are-larger-issues-than-fighting-terrorism-clarke-says
======
jgrahamc
Here are Richard Clarke's exact words:

    
    
        If I were in the job now I would have simply told the FBI
        to call Forte Meade the headquarters of the National Security
        Agency and NSA would have solved this problem for them. They're 
        not as interested in solving the problem as in getting a legal
        precedent.
    
        [...]
    
        Every expert I know believes that NSA could crack this phone.
        They want the precedent that the government can compel a computer
        device manufacturer to allow the government in.

------
16bytes
Still waiting for the transcript, but here is the relevant part.

"If I were in the job now, I would've simply told the FBI to call Fort Meade--
the headquarters of the National Security Agency--and they would have solved
this problem."

"They are not interested in solving the problem as they are in getting a legal
precedent."

